# pregnant swordtail?



## kickspots (Feb 23, 2009)

so yesterday my swordtail that did not look pregnant had her fry, I was not expecting it since my male swordtail died a while ago and I lost most of the fry except two...temporarily living in a vase. However since she was pregnant I think my other swordtail is probably preggers also....can anybody tell me if she is? The othre one was not that big, i've looked at pictures, she merely looked fat not like a bloated balloon. My other swordtail looked smaller than this one...any clues how far along she is? She is in the breeder just in case


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

cant really say frm the angel of the pic. if you seein a dark spot on her belly, just above the anal fin, yupp she is prego.


----------



## kickspots (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you! I'm keeping an eye on her, I let her go because after doing some research I dont think she's as close as I thought :-/


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Take out the divider she looks cramped


----------



## joefish72 (Jul 19, 2012)

Depending on your set up you don't need a breeder box. From your other thread it sounds like you have some fake plants in the tank? If so, the plants make great cover for the fry and you should let the femle drop in the main tank. If you put a female in a breeder trap too early she may get stressed and drop the fry too early causing them all to be bor dead.

Never go by the shape of the females body to determine when they will drop. Younger fish have smaller amounts of fry so they may not swell up like older ones. If you want really quality stock you should raise the females for one year seperated from the males so the first time they give birth they are big and healthy, they also produce much stronger fry when fully mature at the first pregnancy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am just not sure how to tell you fellows that you are responding to a thread that is more than 3 years old......lol...i think she may have dropped by now...
joe...don't make me tell the crew about this....lol...btw..good to see ya here..


----------

